# Are feeders in 2 horse straight load trailers safe?



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking for a 2 horse straight load horse trailer (or a stock) bumper pull. I have found a couple that have feeders in the stalls. I was told that the horse could potentially get injured by them. Some opinions please?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My older 2 horse has feeders and they have never been hurt on them, and I have used this trailer lots!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

I guess it is a risk you will have to weigh up. Personally I have known a horse who has choked to death while eating in a moving trailer and I have heard numerous other cases through the grapevine. I don't think there is much of a need for the feeders. If you are going on a trip long enough that the horses need something to eat then you really should be pulling over anyway and letting them stretch their legs, eat and drink.
Are the feeders removable?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Couldn't you just not put any hay in them?


----------



## 4hoofs4Him (Apr 4, 2009)

I have heard horror stories myself about horses chocking, but I had a bumper pull straight loader for a while and moved my horses a lot in it... and had no problem. One of my horses likes to dance in the trailer, but if you give him hay he'll be quiet. So I was a HUGE fan of the feeder trays!!


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

I've noticed the BLM states,They won't load a Mustang in a two horse trailer,But they will in a stock trailer.I've wondered why? What would be the diff-?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe because stock trailers are more open?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

In some trailers straight and slant load, there is a feed bunker in the front of the horse that is chest high and made of metal thats welded in. If the horse is large and can't back up away from the bunker to put its head down, there is a danger of respiratory problems on long hauls. Our first trailer was built this way. we never had a problem going for short hauls. We never put hay in the bunker. Now that we are venturing further from home and some trips over 5-6 hours we got a trailer that is totally open except for chest and butt bars. We do put hay in a corner in a hay bag. The horses don't have their faces stuck in the hay the whole way. They can put their heads down and snort to clear their air ways at will. Horses have to do this, I'm sure the BLM do long hauls so they need to be able to put their heads down.


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Vidaloco: That stands to reason.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Your welcome! Just FYI ever noticed the front of a trailer where the horses head is is usually covered with dried snot? Thats why


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

Read just about the time I was going to take a mouth full of spaghetti,Thanks again,LOL


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful tips everyone. Another question though, my horse is about 16h so, will he fit a 6 ft or 7ft tall trailer?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

7' would be ok 6' no way. I think standard height of a trailer is 7'. Oversized is 8-8 1/2


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I hauled hundreds of miles with a two horse straight load when I competed in endurance. Always had something to eat in front of my horse and never had an issue.

A horse can choke anytime anywhere.

The only issue I have personally seen with a front load manger is a horse rearing up into it and getting stuck. Took 6 or 7 of us to dislodge a horse that had got himself stuck up in the manger after a horse show.

Bottom line - horses are continually finding ways to hurt themselves. Just because one person/horse had or did not have an issue doesn't mean the next one will/won't.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ Happened to me, but without front mangers. Front was just open, with a door on each side. Horse reared up and went over chest bar, which was then on his manly area... his back legs didn't touch the ground, his front end was curved in the front area. It was a nightmare... Tried to take out the chest bar, but got one pin out and the weight of the horse made the bar go crooked so that we couldn't get the other pin out... and my dad almost broke his arm in the process. Horse got tired and eventually fell FORWARD into that tiny area... the door in front of him no longer opened (not sure why, rust or??? was just borrowing it from a friend) so we had to pull him out backwards, through the other side (front) door, and if he had shoes, he wouldn't have fit (as it was we had to scrape off some hoof to get him out!). Would having mangers helped? Who knows! I just made sure when I bought my own trailer, there was NOTHING for him to get caught on/in, I bought a slant with no mangers ect... Sure didn't want to go through that again!!! Other than a little scrape, horse was fine! NOT easy to load after that, took a lot of patience and time before he would be an ok (not good, but ok) loader... but can't say I blame him!


----------

